# Quick Distance



## 805Mike (Jun 23, 2003)

I need to get longer casts quick and cheap. I have a Diawa 40shv and I am using an 8' rod and 5oz of weight. Before I had the Diawa I was using a penn 545 with the same rod and I couldn't get more then 50 yards :---> I want longer casts but I don't have enough to buy a rod what can I do?
Thanks 
805Mike


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Mike,
I'm hardly an expert but heres my 2 cents and you might even give me change back. First and most important there is really no quick way to get distance. Practice and more practice wil be the key. As far as your equipment, IMHO the 8 foot rod and a 40shv are a little mismatched in that the reel is fairly large. Never used the 545 Penn but if I recall correctly it is smaller and would probably sit better and more comfortably on that rod. Perhaps you could give us some info on the rod, brand, rating etc. There are others on this board far more qualified than I to answer this question so sit back and relax. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

hi mike,

the quickest way to increase your distance is to use the "brighton style" but before we move on to that we need to know what the rod is and whether it is up to the job, because if it isnt you might just break it!

peter


----------



## 805Mike (Jun 23, 2003)

It is an 8' GSJH80 graftech rod But I don't think I will be using it because I have saved up enough to build a surf rod  . What do you guys think about the american tackle surf rods?
Thanks,
805Mike


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

mike. what do you think of american made rods? if you don't like them, then you'll have a tough time trying to find a good blank to use. here's a start. Lamiglas, st. crouix, star, all starr,, all make excellent rods. the 11'0ft 9'0 rod by breakaway is a very good beginner rod. it'll fit your reel just fine. breakaway uses all starr bllanks. the blanks can be gotten from breakaway, hatteras jacks, hatteras outfitters, listed on this site.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Mike 
The American Tackle co. (AMTAC) rods are very nice. By the way All-Star makes the balnks for AMTAC. If your looking at the Amtac 1209 it pretty nice, and falls kind of inbetween the 1209 and 1208 All-Star. All-Star uses a different grade Carbon in the blanks they manufacture for other tackle companies. As was stated above, real distance takes time. It certianly seems that right off the bat a nice rod is going to help you out a great deal right away. I dont mean to knock your fishing equipment, but its really not very well suited to casting. Any help in understanding the place you fish, the type of fish your after, and what your real expectations are would be helpful to all here in provideing you with correct information. Regards Big Dave


----------



## 805Mike (Jun 23, 2003)

Youguys are right. I am mostly a boat and pier fisherman and that is the kind of gear I have. I need something to handel these http://www.pierfishing.com/fish_of_the_month/08-98.html up to about 100lbs and these http://www.pierfishing.com/fish_of_the_month/guitarfish.html Up to about thirty pounds. I want to get at least 70 yards and I wouldnt mind 100 yards. 
Thanks
805Mike


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

805Mike, what # line do you use? If possible, you might want to use lighter line or even braided. You might also want to reduce the weight used depending on your surf condition over there. I have a hard time casting 4oz on a 9' rod and noticed that I can get away with a 3oz where I can get it out there just as far. I guess it's part of light tackle freshwater fishing I do that's carried over onto saltwater


----------

